# Bird migration



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I been waiting all summer to replace my shutters. Over the years the native birds been nesting behind them and I been waiting patiently for them to move to Florida for the winter.

I plan on removing the shutters and leaving them off til maybe June or so to break the nesting cycle.

Please don't tell me they hang around all winter in NJ


----------

